# Seymour Duncan '53 Tapped Tele Custom Shop pickups



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

[FONT=verdana, geneva, lucida, lucida grande, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Hey guys,

Feel free to check out my quick vid demo of the Seymour Duncan '53 Custom Shop tele pickup!

[/FONT]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ct-mtCcwGdE[FONT=verdana, geneva, lucida, lucida grande, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]

Cheers,
Kris[/FONT]


----------

